# Ushaw Junior Catholic Seminary (Ushaw College) - Durham - March 13 + June 13



## Dissimulate (Jun 30, 2013)

A local explore to me, this place is packed full of history and can ven trace its roots back to 1568. Possibly one of my favorite explores to date due to the original features and gothic styling.
Designed by "distinguished" architect Pete Paul Pugin, the junior house was opened in 1859 and closed just over 90 years later in 1972. The younger students were tansfered to St Josephs College in Lancashire.
The entire of the college is listed (including the old "hand ball" wall next to the junior house), some parts grade I and others grade II

Photos are from 2 explores, both times with a non forum member "Tombo" but a good friend of another Explorer I know from the old NEU forum i used to help moderate.
On the first explore we did the main parts of the Junior house with Tombo, his other half and Mr Ex. Due to there being the 4 of us we decided to leave the chapel so as not to cause any more noise then we already had.

Second explore was just me and Tombo, a very last minute plan that saw him barreling a few hours up the motorway for a few hours explore before heading off back down again.

Shots from March 2013

1. Main Junior house building



2. Main corridor and the famous red wheelchair



3. Shit



4. Stairs up to dorms and main hall (no I did NOT remove my boots)



5. Main Hall



6. Inner Courtyard



Shots from June 2013

7. Chapel 



8. Kneel and Pray



9. Yeah...... sorry, i just had to



10. Organ




Thanks for reading.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 30, 2013)

Ace photos.


----------



## Dissimulate (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks man


----------



## Stewy (Jun 30, 2013)

Good pics


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Very nice indeed


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 1, 2013)

You made it look good


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 1, 2013)

You know, this place pops up from time toi time... and every time it does I ask myself, "Why have I not explored it yet???"

Nice one matey. Thanks for some cracking pix.


----------



## Dissimulate (Jul 1, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> You know, this place pops up from time toi time... and every time it does I ask myself, "Why have I not explored it yet???"



I'm awaiting your reason, and it better be a damn good one!
Get it done if you're anywhere near the area. I'm not sure how much more torrential rain
the roof can handle. Floors are already pretty dodgy in parts. It's well worth a look around
if you can get there.
Thanks for the positive feedback


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jul 1, 2013)

thats brill that is


----------



## sonyes (Jul 1, 2013)

Now that looks a great place, excellent pics


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 1, 2013)

*Noice! Was gonna pop in here saturday... Got a bit 'sidetracked' *


----------



## Mardy Bum (Jul 2, 2013)

Fantastic!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 2, 2013)

That's a cracking looking building,
Great report, Thanks!


----------



## whitelaw (Jul 2, 2013)

So much hope and aspiration passed through this place. What a shame for any who remember being there when it was in use. Still, tempore mutatum, as they say.


----------



## woodland pixie (Jul 3, 2013)

Great photos what an interesting place! I have literally never seen quite that much shit though....birds or bats or what???


----------



## lazyurbexer (Jul 3, 2013)

Absolutely stunning photos, nice work.


----------

